# first aid



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sat on my "day quilt!!" watching This Morning and they are doing first aid for dogs, dressings and CPR .... shut the muzzle and blow into the nose.
* use hind leg to check for pulse.
*do "mouth to nose"for rescue breaths, pull the tongue out slightly and shut
the mouth then blow threw the nose.
*do a breath every 5 sec
*place on the right side and do chest compressions with one hand.
*get to the vets.

Hope this item is nt an April fool cos if it is I've been had


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont worry its real lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

phew .... it was only as I was typing that I started to wonder lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hey karen
god forbid anything happens to our pets and we have to perform mouth to mouth,,,,
i would just do it !!!!!and think about what went in his mouth after the event 
sniffing other dog setc and eating cow poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol yuk!!!! 
marzy


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Hope this item is nt an April fool cos if it is I've been had


hahahah <3


----------

